# ?? Aluminum VS Cast Iron



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

Wanted to buy a Dutch oven, I have a cast iron Lodge. But it is quite heavy , is the aluminum much different in terms of results?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

No difference in my experience. Unless being used for live fire cooking.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Cast aluminum is o.k., but if it’s sheet aluminum with no “sandwich bottom” it’ll warp faster than the U.S.S.Enterprise...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

For charcoal use, the aluminum legs can melt if you place charcoal poorly. the cast iron has higher thermal mass but can't take the thermal shock aluminum can. Many camp cooks use the the aluminum for cheesecake and things they want to chill quickly after cooking.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Aluminum will have faster reactions to changes in heat. Cast iron will take longer to reach temperature but, will hold that temperature far longer and works better at high temperatures. Both cast iron and aluminum are reactive as well, so they are even on that score. 

Its all about what the pots are used for and the context in which they are being used. Cast iron will do better with some foods and aluminum will do better with others. It all depends.

In general, I would tend to favor the cast iron over the aluminum for recipes that call for a Dutch oven. I am sure there are other pros that would prefer the aluminum for various reasons.

However, if you give some details about how you plan to use pot along with the foods going in it, we will be in a better position to give more detailed advice. 

Cheers!


----------



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

I use the Dutch oven only on, stove top, Induction top, and in the oven.
I like using it for slow braises , Short Ribs , veal shanks , and Ragu .


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Id go stainless over enamel ware for those purposes. Less fussy about use and care.


----------



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you have an example ?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

phatch said:


> Id go stainless over enamel ware for those purposes. Less fussy about use and care.


... and especially since induction is a requirement. Aluminum is fine except for live fire and induction... unless it has an induction-friendly disc bottom.


----------



## surfcast (Aug 10, 2013)

I mean do you have a link for such , I am not familiar with this type of cook ware ?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've got a disk bottom 6qt Tramontina brand stainless "pot" that is otherwise the same as a Dutch Oven. if you want clad it will cost more. Tramontina is my preferred bang for the buck brand.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=tramontina+dutch+oven+stainless+steel&crid=IB5VAABCD7UI&sprefix=Tramontina+stainless+dut,aps,212&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_24

https://www.walmart.com/search/?cat_id=0&query=tramontina+stainless+dutch+oven

Get all metal handles so it's oven safe. All Metal lid preferred too.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Enamel coated cast iron Dutch ovens are very affordable these days. I'd go that route. I sure love mine.


----------

